

Ask HN: Release personal HN activity logs? - brandonhsiao

HN is a site you fall back on when you don&#x27;t feel like working, and measuring how often that happens could yield interesting insights. The trouble is, it&#x27;s a hard thing to consciously measure because you get self-conscious. Would it be possible for dang and the others to release data, if it was ever collected, about individual users&#x27; history of activity?
======
MichaelCrawford
but such data would demonstrate that I myself am a total slacker.

